# Center serving and nock fit



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

hmmm, there's been 18 viewers so far and no comments.....I'll give it my .02 but it may not be worth much.

I need just a little bit of 'padding' added to my string in order to get the nock fit that I like. USUALLY when I start my serving I serve about 20-wraps over the loose-end before I cut it off. INSTEAD of cutting the 'loose-end' of my .019" serving material after 20-wraps.... I leave it extra long and run it 'beyond the point where the arrow will nock onto the string' before I cut it. I clamp the 'loose end' to the bundle of string while I wrap the center-serving over it, but the loose-end does get a twist from the serving tool. This twisting does not cause uneven serving or a bump....it just produces a larger diameter for the serving to wrap around, which in turn makes a thicker string. 

I've read about people adding several loose strings under their serving but I've never attempted it. If I was to do it I think I would: first....twist the string as I normally do, then I would split the strands of my 'bundle', both above and below the area where I want the center-serving to be applied, and place the loose-strings between those strands (locking them in place), apply tension to the string and then serve over the 'bundle'. I'm anxious to hear how others actually do it. - John


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I do it all the time. I always serve the center serving from the top. I Insert the serving tag end through the string and then apply 100# of tension. I then place the serving where the top is going to be, I measure this from the bottom loop. Then I use some masking tape to mark the bottom of the serving. If I am adding strandc for addditional size da. then I start above the top of the string and take the strand material to bottom post and back to the top of the center serving. After I have the strand material I want, I wrap a couple of serving wraps around the string and extra strands. Then I laydown the tag end serving and start serving the string with the tag end serving and extra strands under the serving I am laying down. As I am serving I pull on the extra strands to keep the tight. After I have wrapped these for about a half of inch of serving, I will cut them off at the top. Then I will keep pulling the serving tag end and strands from the bottom as necessary. When I do my tie off, I will cut the exta strands as I am making the tie off. I cut the serving tag end after the serving is completed.

Most people use too tight of a nock fit. Certainly, the hunter doesn't want the arrow falling out of the tree while he is hunting. But, most target shooter, especially the shorter armed archer shooting lower poundage, can gain speed with the proper nock fit. I have seen as much as 9 fps with a 26" archer shooting 50ish pounds.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

In my view you could add the strands anywhere you wanted on the bundle but once you start to wrap the serving it is going to create a cylinder. Similar to grabbing a bunch of pencils as you wrap your hand around them they will form a circle. The serving compresses the strands into the tightest bundle and that will be a circle. Of course over time it will get mashed and elongated where the nock is placed on the string but but the new string will be round.

As far as nock tension goes after nocking the arrow and letting it dangle toward the ground, it should be able to hang from the string without falling off. A gentle tap of the string should dislodge it. Hunting nock pressure as Dreezlin mentions above is a completely different story.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Accunock is the best nock in the world. The worlds first and only drop away arrow nock. Because we own the patent. 
www.accunock.com


----------



## Jim18655 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I didn't want to redo my serving before I knew I could make the nocks fit better. I feel its too tight. The string is 14 strands of DynaFLIGHT 97 with what seems to be .024 Halo. It gives me a string that's .115" diameter. I did a test serving over the string with Halo .019 and it was too loose, about .105. The nock would stay on when vertical but would slide up and down the string. I think somewhere in between would be good. I'm using the Easton large groove 'G' nock.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Jim18655 said:


> The nock would stay on when vertical but would slide up and down the string.


The throat of the nock is a bit wider than at the ears of the nock. Therefore, proper string fit will actually slide up and down the serving as you are experiencing. In other words, IMO, you probably have a proper fit with the Halo .019 serving (i.e. .105" serving size with .098 nock size should be okay). - John


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

jhinaz said:


> The throat of the nock is a bit wider than at the ears of the nock. Therefore, proper string fit will actually slide up and down the serving as you are experiencing. In other words, IMO, you probably have a proper fit with the Halo .019 serving (i.e. .105" serving size with .098 nock size should be okay). - John


I would tend to agree. It does depend on how you are shooting the bow. But, If you are shooting a loop, I would definitely use a similar nock fit. When I am finger shooting, I string crawl. I want a very tight nock fit for two reasons. the larger serving help me count and setup my crawl and because of the acute angle of the nock, it can be pride from the string.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Accunock will accept a wide variety of string types and sizes with one nock you only need one nock.
www.accunock.com

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fdJORDQmAl4


----------

